# Scope issue



## NockWorst

X Bow, I presume. That scope might not take the recoil. Worst is the scope will break the crosshairs.


----------



## rapids

Welcome to AT from northern Illinois. Yeah, I probably would not use a gun scope on a crossbow, if that’s what you have.


----------

